# Anyone paint there rims?



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I want to paint my origonal brute rims mabey black or somthing I find the chrome looks dumb I'm wondering what to do for prep and type of paint and results pics mabey?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Powdercoat would be best but costly. Best way is to clean them well & use plasti dip. Best thing about it is if you ever decide you want to undo, you can just peel it off.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Powdercoat over the chrome gives you a nice glossy sheen. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

U can get rims done for about 150 around the house. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## screwgreen (Jul 13, 2012)

I painted my friends rims on his popo. He just had these rims layin around and I said what the heck so I painted them and they look great. Before and after photos are below. Gonna do some photoshopping on my big bear (one on right) and then paint my stockers some kind of color scheme.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^ Those turned out pretty nice


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^x2....definitely unique

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## SRRBrute (Oct 17, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Powdercoat would be best but costly. Best way is to clean them well & use plasti dip. Best thing about it is if you ever decide you want to undo, you can just peel it off.


I wouldn't recommend this only because I have my plastics done with this stuff, and you CAN NOT clean it. If you rub hard enough to clean it thoroughly, it rubs off. It seemed like a good idea at first and looked good before the mud! That's just my experience with the stuff. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Painted my stock rims black and found some itp center caps to make my "stock itp rims".....lol


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow some great ideas here I really like the ITP caps


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

kygreen said:


> Wow some great ideas here I really like the ITP caps


I get a lot of double takes and "what model ITP's r those!" I'm actually going to be getting rid of the rims and caps due to lift.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

yea, i ended up spray painting with rim paint from canadian tire but it dident last. so i might end up buying aftermarket rims throughout the winter some time


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

If you want some good rattle can VHT roll bar and chassis paint is some good stuff. It's tough too. I painted my engine hoist and some other miscellaneous things and it holds up amazing. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

Rust oleum industrial paint is tough as well as tractor/implement paint a tracyor supply that's what i used use. Now I found a cheap powder coater that does awesome work.A set of 12s runs 75$ for solid color I'm getting some old itp type 4s done in metallic silver right now


Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I rattle canned my wheels on the gade. Put them through hell and back, still holding up well.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Just did these...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/20253-msa-rim-brought-back-life.html


----------

